# Show Gear



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very cool<:

Is that Indiana????

Transporting stuff - it depends on the show. If I have long way to go - I usually use my dolly for my table and crate, with me carrying the arm and electric extension cord in the other hand. These are the things that get left overnight at shows and what I'd haul out to a show the day before. For instance, on Weds down in Indiana (and yes, I'll use the dolly because it's a long walk in).

People who have multiple tables and crates have carts...

My grooming equipment (dryer, shampoo, brushes, scissors, etc) is all packed in a rolling tack box that I wheel in with me and out with me every day of a show. I don't leave this box at shows because people rummage through stuff they shouldn't sometimes. 

36" crate. Would love a bigger crate for both dogs to fit in (I usually bring my other boy on the last day of the show, he normally hangs out at the hotel otherwise - I don't leave him home), but won't fit in my car trunk.

*** Most big shows have vendors selling really good bait, but don't forget to bring a ringside bag (can be a lunch bag) containing your bait. I also stick my show lead in there. Poop bags in there too fwiw.

Also don't forget to bring a chair or two.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, Indiana! We are arriving on Friday night. I'm going to pm you pics of my daughter and me so you will recognize us. (Though my cluelessness will likely make me stick out anyway.)

What kind of dolly do you use? I've looked online but there aren't many choices. And-- to clarify-- you have a dolly and not a cart, yes?

What size tack box do you recommend and where did you get it? We don't have anything to organize supplies.

That's a great idea for the ringside bag.

My daughter has had issues baiting him in the ring (not class) because he's so excited so maybe we will be able to find better bait there. 

Still on the fence re: crate size. In the future we are hoping for a 2nd puppy so we'd be transporting both to shows, and I think only 2 36" crates will fit (mini van).

Thank you for being so helpful, as always, Kate!

(And thank you for the reminder about the chairs . . . I remembered them last night but if I don't write it down I will forget!)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd take a trip to Walmart (or similar) for dolly and tack box. And you can probably pick up a crate there as well (and give yourself time to pick out and order something better).

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seville-Classics-Folding-Utility-Cart-Black/24949772

^ Remember to pick up bungee cords.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stanley-033026R-Contractor-Tool-Chest/23841767


The above are either what I have or similar. The tack box allows me to fit my dryer (minus hose) in there + stand up various bottles, stick in the two small containers with my shears and clippers. The tray on top holds all the brushes and other stuff. 

Also bring a towel or two + wash cloths. Not as big a deal in fall/winter shows, but summer shows always wiping away drool to keep the faces as clean as possible for the judge to handle.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

36" crates should be just fine for most males.
I bought a carry-on bag or bathroom organizer bag (can't remember what they called it) from LL Bean probably 10 years ago to use as my grooming bag. It works WAY better than any sort of tack box. Can be squished into any corner of the car, and isn't nearly so heavy. 
Best of luck! Have fun!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Anney - if it weren't for my dryer, I probably would have transitioned down to a diaper bag like I have for obedience stuff.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Anele Good luck! How exciting. I remember reading so many of your puppy posts... knowing that I would be facing some of the same challenges a few month later with my little girl.. And look at the wonderful, wonderful golden Kevin has turned out to be.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Kate, I appreciate your continued help! I feel a little more relaxed about it now, knowing what to get and I have you to thank!

K9-Design, thank you! I got the 36" for now, and will look for a soft bag.

Do most people bring their dryers to the show? How hard is it to find an outlet? 

KKaren, awww, thank you! He was quite the handful (and still can be) but I have learned so much from him. Now my sister has a puppy (Brittany) who just entered into the teenage stage and I am coaching her through it. Experience is a great teacher, isn't it?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, most people use a dryer at the show. Finding a plug can be hard unless you get there early. Typically I beg and plead to borrow a plug from my grooming neighbors. If you're lucky they aren't grooming their dogs at the same time and it's not a problem. You typically cannot run two+ dryers off the same outlet at one time


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There's lots of outlets at Fort Wayne - and your breeder probably will have saved you a plug in spot. If there is a shortage or stuff is crazy though - you could take my spot after Sat (I'm going home Sat).


----------

